# New Mexico Chiles arrive in East TN... your gonna love this RonMan!



## pignit (Sep 5, 2009)

*Well the postal department didn't hand deliver my chiles on Friday because my guard dog apparently ran them away from the door. I sent Reds sister down to the post office first thing this morning to pick up my precious package. (Red was still sawin logs... snorin like a moose)*
*When she got to the house it was looking pretty scary. Was wondering if the box had fallen off the truck a couple of times trying to make its way to my home. *

















*Things looked pretty bad... Ron Man was a little worried about shipping these things all the way across America. Red's sister and I (Red was still in bed... she needs her beauty sleep) cut open the tape holding the peppers in the box. Much to our delight and despite the obvious pepper juice stain in the bottom of the box.... the peppers were in excellent condition.*









*Reds sister was thrilled with the peppers. As hard as Red is to actually make happy, I'm sure that these peppers will pull a smile from that hardened unhappy mug of hers.*









*Thanks again Ron Man. For those of you who haven't experienced the friendship of Ron Man...... your missin out........ and I'm not talkin the peppers. *


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 5, 2009)

Good Deal PignIt, Can You Feel The Burn Yet?


----------



## zopi (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh god, I can smell it from here...NICE!

Oh wait..I'm smelling the peppers in my dehydrator...but still...


----------



## fire it up (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow that's a LOT of peppers Dave!  Someone at the post office was pounding on that box out of anger or something, glad they made it there in fine condition.
Cudos to Ron for sending out such a HUGE bag of peppers and being such a super smoking buddy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What are you planning on doing with them all?


----------



## pignit (Sep 5, 2009)

Red is roastin them as I type. Next step will be vacuum packed and frozen. Wooooo Hooooo!


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ron, our New Mexican connection... He is a wealth of knowledge...

Is there any peppers left there Ron? I am going to be down there next weekend and I was going to pick up a bag...

Your going to be eating good for a while Pignit!!


----------



## rivet (Sep 5, 2009)

Ain't it great to get good food and stuff in the mail? Congratulations to you and to Ron as well.


----------



## zopi (Sep 5, 2009)

In NM pretty much every grocery store has a roaster, think big bingo cage and a propane weed burner...the chiles are tumbled and roasted at the same time...the real benefit to this aside fromt he flame roasting is that done right, most of the skin flakes 
off...there is very little in this world that smells better!


----------



## jethro (Sep 5, 2009)

We just roasted up a #30 bag 2 days ago. Did 'em on the kettle, bagged 'em up and they are resting quietly in my freezer. Gotta love those hatches!


----------



## ronp (Sep 5, 2009)

You are welcome Dave, and thanks for the kind words. They sure beat the **** out of that box.


Yes they still have them for a few weeks I think.
Let me know when you are coming down.


----------



## pignit (Sep 6, 2009)

Well the house has been full of Mexican Fiesta music from the XM radio with Red runnin around from the grill to the kitchen roastin and baggin these babies up. She made a quick dip out of roasted peppers and cream cheese that really hit the spot.









I think a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## ronp (Sep 6, 2009)

Damn, that looks kick ass to me. That dip looks great!!! What's that little bottle thing in it? TEQULIA? LOL


----------



## supervman (Sep 6, 2009)

You're friggin killin me. 
Those look AWESOME!  

WOW.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks as if they play a couple of games of b=ball with the box. I'm glad that it all vame out good for you dave. Ron You Are The MAN again.


----------



## melindab (Jan 19, 2010)

there is _*nothing* _better than our hatch chilis.  makes me proud to be a new mexican seeing them, smelling them, peeling them and of course eating them.  YUM.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You've got that right lady. When you consider the heat, robust flavor, and being so aromatic, they're at the top. I buy 90 pounds at the end of the harvest and It will last me a year.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Red sure looks happy Pignit.  Great job on the chiles


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 19, 2010)

For some reason, all I see are red "X's" where the pix out to be.  it's a horrible thing to be tortured by such wonderful descriptions and be deprived the views.  I have looked aronund here for some place that I can score some fresh Hatch goodies, but so far all I find is canned.


----------

